# Dior Addict 2



## Onederland (Jul 23, 2005)

I WANT THIS ONE SOOO BADLY!!!

Does anyone else love it?


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 24, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHH There's a second one??!!?? I have the original dior addict and i LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I'm going to have to stop at my dior counter and check it out and get back to you


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2005)

I JUST BOUGHT THIS ON SATURDAY!!! it is DELISH!!! cuuutttee pink bottle (shaped like the original addict)  and it came with a full sized dior pink lip gloss... the  perfume is fab! another fun and fruity floral!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Aug 4, 2005)

I tried it and I LOVE IT!! This new scent has sooo many layers to it it is just fab! Such a pleasant difference from the original addict. I heart Dior


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

I saw this in England in June and was going to buy it when I returned but it hadn't been released in the states yet. I was sooooo disappointed but now it's hereeeee. Just need some money...


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have this and it is one of the most beautiful perfumes I own...love it!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Aug 31, 2005)

Love this perfume. One of the best out there.


----------



## User67 (Sep 9, 2005)

I really wanted to love this one because the original was waaaaay too strong for me. But it just starts out too tart, the top notes are so sharp & while it does settle down to a nice floral fruity musk, it takes almost an hour to do so. I can't fathom putting on a fragrance & trying to make sure nobody smells me for the first hour I wear it LOL!


----------



## amarock (Sep 10, 2005)

Now I need to go test it at the department store... dammit, I sense that I'm going to get "Addicted" to this one too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nyla2120* - I spray Addict into the air about 2 ft in front of me and then walk into the mist, that really helps to not over apply the perfume.


----------



## User67 (Sep 11, 2005)

Nyla2120[/b] - I spray Addict into the air about 2 ft in front of me and then walk into the mist, that really helps to not over apply the perfume.[/quote]

Good tip. If I can find this at a cheap price on e-bay or something I will purchase it because I do really like the dry down. Thanks!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 25, 2005)

i love it!  this is one of the best new fragrances out right now.  and it's not really expensive.  the small bottle is only $37.  i really love it.


----------

